# Little job



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

Finished the mechanical room on this little 4 story apartment building...Only 30 units total


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Nice clean work, the only problem I see is the drain size reduction on your air gap fitting

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Looks good. Is that 3" CPVC?


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

Nice work! we have some of those sched 80 ball valves on apartment job Im on. 3" and 4" they kind of make me nervous handles seem a little sloppy.


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

Yes, that is sched. 80 CPVC, and yeah, they sketch me out too...I don't like using the stuff at all but alot these new high rise buildings we're doing are spec'd for it...I really pushed for us to stop using it in mechanical boiler rooms at all and we don't now. When I was in warranty at this company, I spent many a night at Winstar Casino in Oklahoma after we did the first hotel there that 12 story...The fittings were blowing off the pipes in the mechanical room due to the heat and pressure off the boilers and storage tanks...And this was after it was open. We ended up replacing the entire boiler room piping to copper. We ate that one, but ended up doing the other 2 towers there that I think are 16 stories each...:thumbup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice job SK.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

is there not a double check on the fire line since you're feeding both the domestic and fire with the same main?


----------

